# Pekingese



## pekelover (Jun 3, 2012)

Does anyone else have a Pekingese? I absolutely adore this breed! They are so adorable, I love their smushed face, big eyes and long fur. Plus their personalities are awesome! They can be stubborn, but they are very affectionate and so silly and playful 



























Who else has a Peke?


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

Wicket is half Pekingese and half Shih Tzu, does that count?


----------



## pekelover (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes  How is Wicket's personality? More Shih Tzu or Peke? I dog sit a Shih Tzu and he is so laid back, calm and sweet! never barks and is just so sweet...My girls bark at everything (especially strangers) and are so stubborn, but also very active, energetic and silly!


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

She's almost a split of both, lol. She doesn't bark (barely vocalizes) and she's really sweet, but she's very energetic and active. Wicket is so silly and does some of the most zaniest things. She love people and goes crazy for them. Not the most calmest dog, lol, then again she's still pretty young. She turned a year old on Friday.


----------

